# Trinity bay



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

Fished all of trinity bay today. We fished gas wells , we fished the spillway, drifted, fished shorelines you name it and nothing. We used marker 54 jerk shrimp, down south in several colors, gulp, live shrimp, corkys , pink broke back corkys, z man pogy, gold spoon and got one bite all day.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Trinity*

Ouch..


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

Post front conditions. Go look at some buoy data and check out the pressure numbers. High pressure tends to result in a tough bite. It was a gorgeous day to be on the water though. The best time to fish is when you can.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

If Trinity is anything like West Bay which is too clear, extreme temperature drop, lack of good tidal movement, high pressure, scarce bait, then I understand.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Glad I wasn't the only one who found it to be a grind. You can't catch'em if you don't go. The big winter trout are coming!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

kenny said:


> If Trinity is anything like West Bay which is too clear, extreme temperature drop, lack of good tidal movement, high pressure, scarce bait, then I understand.


that's my story...and i'm stickin' to it . covered a lot of ground but got totally skunked in west yesterday.
had a feeling it was gonna be tough but go when ya can.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

That sucks man but at least you got out on a nice day. Flounder are biting on the Bolivar side. Didn't fish yesterday bc I'm not allowed when the wife is off. However, Thursday, Friday, and today were real good!


----------



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

I?m glad I wasn?t alone in this


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

51MR + Trinity Bay =Winter Trout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Very little water movement anywhere in Galveston bay system yesterday and clear water didnâ€™t help either.


----------



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

claydeaux96 said:


> 51MR + Trinity Bay =Winter Trout
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What color do you like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

reb said:


> Very little water movement anywhere in Galveston bay system yesterday and clear water didnâ€™t help either.


Yea it was rough but I have been doing some research and heard reports of people catching limits

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They probably caught there's between the high pressure systems... a day or two before the front hit. Clear skies, high pressure, and other associated factors make the trout bite VERY finicky during those conditions.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

elmatadors said:


> Yea it was rough but I have been doing some research and heard reports of people catching limits
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iâ€™d be willing to bet Trinity didnâ€™t produce many limits yesterday, if any at all! Fish stories are told every day.


----------



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

troutsupport said:


> They probably caught there's between the high pressure systems... a day or two before the front hit. Clear skies, high pressure, and other associated factors make the trout bite VERY finicky during those conditions.


Yea I didnâ€™t think of that. Iâ€™m still learning and there is a lot to learn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

reb said:


> Iâ€™d be willing to bet Trinity didnâ€™t produce many limits yesterday, if any at all! Fish stories are told every day.


Hahahhahahaha so true

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

